# Comment capturer des video de YouTube ?



## valentin31 (9 Mars 2008)

Il existe plusieurs log qui marchent bien sous Windows, mais je cherche la bête rare pour mon Imac acheté récemment (donc avec Léopard 10.5.2)
Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2008)

bonjour
il existe aussi un outil de recherche sur le forum qui te donnera toutes les nombreuses solutions

résumé rapido
-soit partir en chasse du fichier temporaire ( parfois long)
soit intégrer un logiciel dédié ( il y en a plusieurs sous mac)
-soit intégrer des extensions firefox spécialisées ( y en a plusieurs ,unplug,  downoloadhelper parmi les connues)
cette derniere solution est la plus simple ( et gratuite)


----------



## valentin31 (9 Mars 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Mais je n'utilise pas Firefox . J'en reste à Safari qui me va très bien. Donc pas de plugins.
Par contre je serais intéressé par des liens vers des log dédiés car je n'ai pas su en trouver en passant par Google.


----------



## mocmoc (9 Mars 2008)

J'ai la soluce !!!  

premiere Soluce
utilise Safari tout d'abord
*Regarde ta vidéo youtube tranquillement jusqu'à la fin
*maintenant fais la manip Pomme(cmd) + alt + a
*tu auras une petite fenetre : la fenetre d'activité
*après tu double click sur le premier fichier (le plus gros en Mo) et la il te telecharge un fichier nommé "get video"
*tu le renomme  et tu rajout ".flv" a la fin
*tu peut regarder la video...mais tu peut aussi la convertir

deuxieme soluce
Tu telecharge Tube tv
http://mac-gratuit.fr/gratuit-725.html
Il te télécharge et le le converti automatiquement 

Mais de rien


----------



## mocmoc (9 Mars 2008)

voila les screens


----------



## valentin31 (9 Mars 2008)

Un grand merci Mocmoc pour tes explications et le lien.


----------



## mocmoc (10 Mars 2008)

mais je t'en pris


----------



## sylzanne (31 Mars 2008)

Salut!

Moi j'ai téléchargé un petit logiciel qui s'appelle vixy converter beta et grâce à lui tu peux avoir la vidéo ou seulement le son de la vidéo.


----------

